# Remove xfce4 & unused dependancies... how?



## xt0rt (Nov 16, 2010)

Greetings,

I recently started dabbling with FreeBSD 8.1. Things have went pretty smooth so far, but I have decided that I want something a bit more lightweight than XFCE as far as desktops go. I spend more time in the terminal anyway.

Upon installation I noticed that many dependencies were installed along with XFCE. Is there a way to remove XFCE & all dependencies that are not utilized elsewhere? This might be a fairly simple command but I am just starting to get used to the ports system.

Thanks in advance. ï¿½jr

-xt0rt


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

`# pkg_delete -rx xfce`

Anything left over can probably be found using ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves.


----------



## xt0rt (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent. I will give this a shot as soon as I am able to decide on a WM that will suit my needs.

- xt0rt


----------

